# Video statt schwarzer Farbe

## TheSmallOne

Hallo, 

seit meinem letzten Update (welches unter anderem einen neuen X-Server enthielt) habe ich ein ganz merkwürdiges grafisches Problem. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht einmal, nach welchen Begriffen ich da suchen sollte, falls es also schon einen Thread oder so dazu gibt bitte ich um entschuldigung.

Also die Sache ist folgende: Wenn ich im Firefox ein Youtube-Video (oder Videos von ähnlichen Seiten) abspiele, dann habe ich im Anschluss in diesem Bereich keine schwarze Farbe mehr. Also genaugenommen ist es so, das alle schwarze Stellen auf meinem Bildschirm offenbar transparent werden und an den meisten Stellen liegt dahinter halt schwarz, nur an dieser speziellen Position habe ich halt dieses Video. Das Videobild bleibt übrigens auch nach Beenden als Standbild erhalten und nur durch einen Neustart des X-Servers werde ich dieses Problem los.

Das Ganze ist ziemlich irritierend, vorallem da schwarze Schrift oft nicht mehr zu lesen ist. 

Ich verwende übrigens einen NVIDIA-Treiber.

Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen und eine Lösung dafür, oder kann mir zumindest ein paar Schlüsselwörter nennen, mit denen ich google füttern kann?

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

wenn Du von Videos sprichst, meinst Du dann nur Flashvideos? Wenn ja, tritt das immer auf, oder nur im Vollbild?

Ich kann mich an ein ähliches Problem mit Flash-Vollbildvideos erinnern. Hier allerdings im Zusammenspiel mit intel.

----------

## franzf

adobe-flash mit oder ohne vdpau-support?

welche x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers?

welche Grafik-Karte?

Welchen WindowManager?

Composite aktiviert?

----------

## papahuhn

Genau das habe ich mit den nvidia-drivers, aber bei mir ist es bei einem weißen Hintergrund. Über VNC oder mit xorg-x11 opengl scheint es keine Probleme zu geben, und auf Screenshots ist das ebenfalls nicht zu sehen. Ich nutze übrigens XFCE und Flash ohne vdpau, composite deaktiviert.

----------

## Josef.95

Auch Info zu der verwendete Architektur, und zur Firefox(-bin?) Version wären noch hilfreich.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> wenn Du von Videos sprichst, meinst Du dann nur Flashvideos? Wenn ja, tritt das immer auf, oder nur im Vollbild?

 

Hab mal ein wenig rumprobiert. Also reproduzieren konnte ich den Fehler ausschließlich bei Flashvideos ohne Vollbild.

Wie ich festgestellt habe werde ich das Problem sogar dadurch los, dass ich das Video auf Vollbild stelle. Das lös das Problem zwar nicht, ist aber zumindest ein praktikabler Workaround.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> adobe-flash mit oder ohne vdpau-support?
> 
> welche x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers?
> 
> welche Grafik-Karte?
> ...

 

adobe-flash-10.2.152.27 ohne vdpau

nvidia-drivers-260.19.29

nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] (rev a1)

metacity

Ich glaube nicht…

Das System ist "amd64", also eigentlich stable.

----------

## Josef.95

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> adobe-flash-10.2.152.27 ohne vdpau 

 

```
 * Found these USE flags for www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.152.27:

 U I

 - - nspluginwrapper : For amd64-multilib, installs www-plugins/nspluginwrapper to allow use in a 64-bit browser. (Not recommended, see

                       http://bugs.gentoo.org/324365)

 + + vdpau           : Enables VDPAU support to offload video processing (32-bit flash player only)
```

 Also eine Version die nur 32 Bit unterstützt...

Nutzt du diese mit nspluginwrapper und firefox-bin (32 bit) Browser?

Ansonsten würde ich eher zu der aktuellen adobe-flash-10.2.152.27_p201011173-r1 Version raten, diese unterstützt auch wieder nativ 64 Bit , wenn auch ohne vdpau, aber dafür ist sie auch mit einem normalen selbst kompilierten (64 bit) firefox meist recht gut nutzbar.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ihr könnt mir erzählen, was ihr wollt ... Flash ist und bleibt ein einziger crap. Mal geht es, dann mal wieder nicht, mal klemmt es am Flash, dann wieder am Xorg ... wenn man das verlässlich haben möchte, lässt man am besten die Finger von 50% aller Systemupgrades.

Einfach nur lästig ....

----------

## Josef.95

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Ihr könnt mir erzählen, was ihr wollt ... Flash ist und bleibt ein einziger crap. Mal geht es, dann mal wieder nicht, mal klemmt es am Flash, dann wieder am Xorg ... wenn man das verlässlich haben möchte, lässt man am besten die Finger von 50% aller Systemupgrades.
> 
> Einfach nur lästig ....

 

Jo, das Flash eine üble Erfindung ist, die viel zu viel Ressourcen frisst, da muss ich dir zustimmen... 

Hier auf einem Rechner mit 2X2,6 GHz CPU kann man es ohne VDPAU eigentlich kaum nutzen, bei über 80% CPU Auslastung kommt dennoch nur ein ruckelndes Video von schlechter Qualität zustande.

Doch auf einem x86 System mit VDPAU geht es zur Not..

(beachtet das VDPAU mit adobe-flash nicht für amd64 zur verfügung steht)

Was allerdings die System Upgrades damit zu tun haben sollen leuchtet mir nicht ein...

Ich nutze den Testing Zweig und mache idR fast täglich ein world Update, bisher eigentlich ohne nennenswerte Probleme.

/edit:

Und für Videos von YouTube eignet sich zb auch sehr gut net-misc/youtube-dl , zumindest bei etwas längeren Videos die man sich dann mit mplayer vlc oder ähnlichen geeigneten Playern ruckelfrei anschauen kann  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Die Upgrades haben insofern damit zu tun als das sich die Situation bei Flash oft verschlechtert. Ich habs schon oft gehabt, dass es vorher ging, mit der neuen Version aber was kaputt ging.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-864803-highlight-.html

----------

## Jimini

Ich habe ebenfalls das Problem ( http://img267.imageshack.us/i/imag0098m.jpg/ ). Maximieren des Videos hatte bei mir nur den Effekt, dass es dann den kompletten Desktop bedeckte. 

Mein Workaround: die Auflösung verstellen und dann wieder auf die Ausgangsauflösung setzen, damit verschwand der Grafikfehler und ich musste zumindest nicht neustarten. Das bloße Killen von npviewer.bin brachte leider nichts.

Das Problem besteht mit und ohne vdpau-Support. Ich nutze Firefox 3.6.13 und Adobe Flash 10.2.152.27. 

MfG Jimini

----------

## dergrossebaer

Ich hab ebenfalls dieses Problem. Ich dachte schon, mein Monitor gibt den Geist auf. Aber dann fiel mir ein, daß ich ja gerade gestern ein Update eingespielt habe, und daß seitdem dieser Effekt auftritt.

----------

## TheSmallOne

Ich frage mich aber schon, wie sowas überhaupt passieren kann.

Greift Flash etwa am X-Server vorbei direct auf die Grafikkarte zu, oder wie? Und sollten die Videoartefakte nicht zumindest nach Beenden von Flash aus dem Speicher (und damit vom Bildschirm) verschwinden?

----------

## dergrossebaer

Ich hab das Problem behoben, indem ich www-plugins/adobe-flash 10.2.152.27_p201011173-r2 installiert habe. Ist zwar instabil und der Flash-Player stürzt regelmäßig ab, aber immerhin sind diese nervigen Transparenzen wieder weg.

----------

